# Cheating with Skype



## newlife94 (Aug 11, 2011)

So my H went to Iraq and started an affair....she is no longer there with him but he still contacts her on skype and in secret email accounts. He lies about the extent of their relationship and only says that they were friends. Now he expects me to be ok with him communicating with her that way. Oh, he did ask me to take him back with the condition that I would not "hold this over his head." Basically I took that as, he did not want to fess up and with this new news that he contacts her that way (I found out by accident)...what should I do?
He is still deployed and not coming home for a few months.
I want to stand my ground, will that just push a cheater farther away. He seems to be distant anyway. Advice or anyone experienced this?


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

Start by tracking the OW down, expose to her family and key friends and as she is in the military see if you can have her charged. While you cannot stop him as he is some way away you can make the affair most uncomfortable , include his parents in the exposure , do not tell him of your plan. 

Start running a 180 and practice as once he gets back I suspect you will require it



_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## newlife94 (Aug 11, 2011)

I found out about the affair because I was sent an anonymous email giving me the details and that everyone in the office knew what was going on and that nobody was making an effort to stop his behavior (they are both officers btw). He had already taken his ring off, of course, and had at this point told me he was wanting a seperation and that he was not happy. Calling and cursing the kids and I out or for a month he did not call at all! Turns out he is in touch with the OW mom! WTH? She was sending care packages, emailing him everyday and talking about personal stuff. I don't think either of them know about me and probably not that we have 3 children. 
I am ready to turn them both in, he has become distant from me...rarely says he loves me and does not make an attempt to contact us regularly. When he leaves messages on the phone they are cold and nothing loving and does not say he misses us. 
I think he was attempting to repair the relationship with the kids because he knows they were refusing to contact him before. He is using me now for his career. A "messy" divorce at this time would put a kink in his plans and attract attention. She is not stationed near us, but I think they have plans to get the next station together.
Any advice.


----------



## newlife94 (Aug 11, 2011)

The lady who sent me the email to let me know what was happening is in the service and was stationed there with them. She is in close contact with people in the office and when she heard the news, knowing he had a family, she contacted me. Now that this OW is gone, he is wearing his ring....but of course she does not know that. I know his co-workers notice these changes and it makes me sick that nobody would say anything. What happens there should not be overlooked, adultery is serious in the military but right now all I have is email communication and cannot actually prove the affair.


----------



## bs193 (Jan 2, 2011)

Doesn't sound like you need proof. Are you still in contact with this lady? Have her give you the contact info of the OW. You think she doesn't know about you, so introduce yourself.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Time for a little shock and awe.


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

bs193 said:


> Doesn't sound like you need proof. Are you still in contact with this lady? Have her give you the contact info of the OW. You think she doesn't know about you, so introduce yourself.


...via Skype! :lol:


----------

